# How to steal candy from unsuspecting forumites..



## Confuzzled (Jan 21, 2008)

G'day... I be Amanda Lemmer... although, that will be changing soon.. yay.. how fun is getting married?

Anywho... I'm an avid word doodler. I have started so many pieces in my short life... in years(19) and physicality(1.49meters) that its impossible to count(I believe this insanity to be a good sign) ... back to the point.. I have recently decided to knuckle down and create my very own finished manuscript.. thats right folks... a WHOLE book. Of course, by the time it's published the name Amanda Lemmer will not be on the cover.. but this is besides the point... unless of course I feel like keeping the maiden name.. Amanda Acton has a nice ring to it as well tho... OH GAWD A PUN!

I even made a plan.. and story line.. and everything.. woah... and then I came to a shocking conclusion.. the writing... this is the "easy" part... its getting a publisher to like the work and go, "Heck, yeah, why not chuck all our hard earned cash into fulfilling the life dreams of a starving young writer we've never heard of before."

I figured that to prevent that horrible thought from getting me down, i need a base of motivational people to draw energy from. 

So hurry up and motivate me damnit!

pssst... if you're wondering about the advice on candy thievery... check your pockets... :wink:

<throws a candy wrapper in the bin and smiles>

EDIT:

Right you are... doodling can be found Here:* CrazyConfuzing on deviantART* amidst my attempts at digital art.

Published works can be found Here:* Reporter.co.za* ... it makes me sad that its only one place, but its still a place


----------



## Nickie (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi there, Amanda! Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums. Have a good time here, and also: congrats on getting married!


Nickie


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jan 21, 2008)

Very cute, Amanda.  Now put the candy back or we're calling your parents.


----------



## Confuzzled (Jan 21, 2008)

yay... welcomes. Thank-you

And I'm going to tell my mommy you being mean to the new kid... accusing me of stealing your candy.. you have no proof I say! No proof!


----------



## Shinn (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi there Amanda and welcome to Writing Forums


----------



## rumpole40k (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi, welcome, blah blah blah.  Now get to writing!  I mean now!  (in my best drill instructor/Sam Kineson voice) - motivated yet? 

Rumpole40k,

p.s., that's why I always carry poisoned candy.  Want the antidote -- then write more!!!!


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jan 21, 2008)

You have learned much, grasshopper.   Always eat the evidence when you can.


----------



## winner (Jan 22, 2008)

m


----------



## Confuzzled (Jan 22, 2008)

lin said:


> You have learned much, grasshopper.   Always eat the evidence when you can.



... Now now, statements like these have the very likely possibility of leading to cannibalism... 

Poisoned candy? Antidotes? BUWAHAHAHA! But I have secret magical powers that make me immune to toxic/deadly/etc etc substances.

Curiosity killed the cat... but it made the starving wannabe a hardcore best selling novelist... :wink:


----------



## rumpole40k (Jan 22, 2008)

Trying to resist the urge to throw in some stuff about the ancient pendant that cancels out the magic powers blah ... blah ... blah.  Hey I never said I was doing a good job of resisting, just trying.


----------



## Jacinta (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Confuzzled
Congrats on the future nuptuals - fair play to you if you can plan a wedding and write a book - unless, of course, you are going to combine the two and write a book on all the gory details.  As for getting a publisher well as the film says "if you build it (and post it) they will come".
Jacinta 
Write A Book in a Year - Writing Workshop and Workbook 
Jacinta's Blog


----------



## Confuzzled (Jan 23, 2008)

hehe, Nah, the wedding is faaar easier than the book. I'm going very small scale, just close family... parents and siblings.. Oh, and the priest might need to be there as well. I'm not one for big elaborate celebrations 

And Dare I mention I have a wolf familiar that snacks on ancient pendants thus rendering them useless?


----------



## ThePeSt (Jan 23, 2008)

Well.....Howdy, and welcome to this writingforums things, kind of strange saying welcome to it when i'm totally new myself.....And congrats on getting married, and good luck with the book, i'd like to write a book myself, I just.....Well I don't know.....Maybe I should just do it........Yeah......Nice meeting you......

-PeSt


----------



## rumpole40k (Jan 23, 2008)

Wolves huh?  I like wolves ... they taste like chicken


----------



## Vee (Jan 23, 2008)

Watch out for the yellow eyes.

Welcome AL soon to be AA - I wonder if that's a sign?


----------



## Confuzzled (Jan 24, 2008)

My wolf tastes like sweet and sour pork actually... I snack on his fur during the lean times...

And yes... addicts around the world will be congregating in my name.. aren't I special?


----------



## rumpole40k (Jan 24, 2008)

Damn, I can't come up with anything else.  You win, here's the candy.


----------

